# [SOLVED] Blue Screen of Death BCCode 50



## IronFox

Ive been running a home built computer for about a week now and all of a sudden I got the blue screen of death BCCode 50. It happens about 2 mins after I boot up and I was able to get the dump information, any help would be appreciated:



Code:


Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.9.0003.113 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [I:\Mini100908-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: 

SRV*c:\symbols*[url]http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/url]
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free 

x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01e09000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`01fcedb0
Debug session time: Thu Oct  9 16:22:17.950 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:26.655
Loading Kernel Symbols
............................................................................

................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
****************************************************************************

***
*                                                                            

 *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                   

 *
*                                                                            

 *
****************************************************************************

***

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 24, {1904aa, fffffa6017b30558, fffffa6017b2ff30, fffffa60010d0dd0}

Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsLookupInFileRecord+190 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
****************************************************************************

***
*                                                                            

 *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                   

 *
*                                                                            

 *
****************************************************************************

***

NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)
    If you see NtfsExceptionFilter on the stack then the 2nd and 3rd
    parameters are the exception record and context record. Do a .cxr
    on the 3rd parameter and then kb to obtain a more informative stack
    trace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000001904aa
Arg2: fffffa6017b30558
Arg3: fffffa6017b2ff30
Arg4: fffffa60010d0dd0

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffffa6017b30558 -- (.exr 0xfffffa6017b30558)
ExceptionAddress: fffffa60010d0dd0 

(Ntfs!NtfsLookupInFileRecord+0x0000000000000190)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: 000000007fef746c
Attempt to read from address 000000007fef746c

CONTEXT:  fffffa6017b2ff30 -- (.cxr 0xfffffa6017b2ff30)
rax=000000007fef74e1 rbx=fffffa800736e450 rcx=00000000000112f0
rdx=fffff88009c57b50 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffffa6017b30880
rip=fffffa60010d0dd0 rsp=fffffa6017b30790 rbp=fffff88009c57b58
 r8=fffff88009c57b58  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff88009c57b54
r11=fffffa6017b30928 r12=fffff88009c57b50 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffffa800736d490 r15=fffffa800736d490
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             

efl=00010246
Ntfs!NtfsLookupInFileRecord+0x190:
fffffa60`010d0dd0 39482c          cmp     dword ptr [rax+2Ch],ecx 

ds:002b:00000000`7fef750d=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at "0x%08lx" referenced 

memory at "0x%08lx". The memory could not be "%s".

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002032080
 000000007fef746c 

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffffa60010b7e7c to fffffa60010d0dd0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`17b30790 fffffa60`010b7e7c : fffff880`09c57b50 fffffa80`073dac10 

00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsLookupInFileRecord+0x190
fffffa60`17b30810 fffffa60`010bb40a : fffffa80`0736d490 00000000`00000000 

fffffa60`01bb8c70 00020000`000112f0 : Ntfs!NtfsUpdateFcbInfoFromDisk+0x8c
fffffa60`17b30930 fffffa60`010e0134 : fffffa80`0736d490 fffffa60`01bb8c70 

fffffa60`01bb8c70 fffffa80`073dac10 : Ntfs!NtfsOpenFile+0x84a
fffffa60`17b30b30 fffffa60`0102610d : fffffa80`0736d490 fffffa80`073dac10 

fffffa60`01bb8c70 fffffa80`07616001 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreate+0xb34
fffffa60`17b30d30 fffff800`01e58697 : fffffa60`01bb8be0 00000000`00000005 

00000000`72851334 00000000`00000ae8 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonCreateCallout+0x1d
fffffa60`17b30d60 fffff800`01e5864e : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 

00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxSwitchKernelStackCallout+0x27
fffffa60`01bb8b00 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 

00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSwitchKernelStackContinue


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
Ntfs!NtfsLookupInFileRecord+190
fffffa60`010d0dd0 39482c          cmp     dword ptr [rax+2Ch],ecx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  Ntfs!NtfsLookupInFileRecord+190

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Ntfs

IMAGE_NAME:  Ntfs.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  479190d1

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffffa6017b2ff30 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsLookupInFileRecord+190

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x24_Ntfs!NtfsLookupInFileRecord+190

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Blue Screen of Death BCCode 50*

Hi. . .

Please zip that dump up along w/an msinfo32 NFO file and attach to next post.

In the interim - run chkdsk /r

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## IronFox

*Re: Blue Screen of Death BCCode 50*

Here you go, Ive also included the other dump files.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Blue Screen of Death BCCode 50*

Hi. . .

I p/u the file. 

Did you run chkdsk /r? What was the outcome?

I would also suggest that you check the Event Viewer - custom views/Admin for chkdsk results and to see if any ntfs related errors. Also check events leading up to BSOD.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## IronFox

*Re: Blue Screen of Death BCCode 50*

I did do a memory check and it said that there was an error in my RAM, would that have caused the errors since its having a problem writing to ram? Also I have no problem getting to and running safe mode but once i get to regular desktop, it starts erroring.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Blue Screen of Death BCCode 50*

Hi. . .

Yes, bad RAM could have caused the BSODs that you had. However, it may also only be part of the cause.

Interesting, though, that you can run in SAFEMODE w/no BSOD, yet nor normal Vista. This is more indicative of a software issue. With the 0x50 bugcheck, I would still run the RAM test - memtest86+.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## IronFox

*Re: Blue Screen of Death BCCode 50*

MemTest86+ crashed after finding quite a few errors on bootup. Also tried another memory tester when I was in safe mode but once i double clicked it, the BSoD came again.


----------



## saloums7

*Re: Blue Screen of Death BCCode 50*

You could try to reinstall Vista. Maybe it's a problem related to important system files.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Blue Screen of Death BCCode 50*

I would suggest you look for new RAM considering memtest BSOD'd.


----------



## IronFox

*Re: Blue Screen of Death BCCode 50*

Already did. In fact im using that computer now. I just replaced the RAM and reset the bios and everything is OK.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Blue Screen of Death BCCode 50*

Hi. . .

Great news to hear you are back up and running smooth.

Thanks for posting back - very much appreciate knowing the outcome here.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

